# new master hunter



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Today Cooper earned his Master Hunter title at the Back Bay Knotts Island Hunt test in Virginia in the pouring rain. Came through clean and did a very nice job on some tough blinds. He got his first pass in September at the national specialty and finished today. Now to try and qualify for the master national. So very proud of my boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Hunter, he's good looking boy. 
The ribbons look great on him.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Hunter!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow that is so great!! He is a very proud handsome boy with those ribbons!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats! He looks very proud of himself and is gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Good dog Cooper! What an achievement.

Max


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Awwwright!!! GREAT JOB! Congrats to you & Cooper!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to you and Cooper! I was helping the Senior on Saturday but heard that the blinds were really tough. WTG Cooper.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Super!!!! Congrats to you and Cooper


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congrats! Great job you two.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is such a huge accomplishment! Congratulations! Cooper looks pretty happy about it, too!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Fantastic achievement for Cooper and you! He is a very good looking MH at that!


----------

